# 12 Jahre kein Auto mehr gefahren. Sollte man Fahrstunden nehmen?



## bladerunner96 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin schon 12 jahre nicht mehr Auto gefahren und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich jetzt auf die Straße wagen kann oder sollte ich besser paar Fahrstunden nehmen?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

Ich rate dir definitiv dazu. Nimm erst mal eine oder zwei Fahrstunden und schau wie es läuft. wenn du dich sicher fühlst kannst ja danach auch alleine fahren.
Schaden tun dir die Fahrstunden auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juni 2016)

Kommt drauf an.
Wohnst du extrem gesagt in Berlin-Mitte, oder eher in einer Kleinstadt, Dorf etc??
Wenn du in Region mit wenig Verkehr fährst, kannst du auch mit einem erfahrenen Fahrer "üben".
Also erstmal auf nem Parkplatz anfahren, bremsen und ein Gefühl für die Lenkung bekommen.
Dann auf am besten Landstraße und ein bisschen Stadtverkehr.....das geht schon.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Juni 2016)

Alternativ einen Verkehrsübungsplatz aufsuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn es schon so lange her ist würde ich doch eher zu einer Fahrstunde raten und ein Fahrschulwagen würde gerade bei den ersten Stunden Sinn machen falls wirklich mal ein Eingriff nötig wäre


----------



## Malkolm (21. Juni 2016)

Du hast doch einen Führerschein, also warum nochmal Fahrstunden nehmen? Ist doch nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Setz dich ans Steuer und fahr einfach los. Die ersten Stunden sind evtl. etwas holprig, aber die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer passen schon auf.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juni 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Führerschein, also warum nochmal Fahrstunden nehmen? Ist doch nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> Setz dich ans Steuer und fahr einfach los. Die ersten Stunden sind evtl. etwas holprig, *aber die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer passen schon auf*.



Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst! In Großstädten wird in 50% der Fälle nicht zurück gezogen, sondern draufgehalten bis es knallt....also auf die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Führerschein, also warum nochmal Fahrstunden nehmen? Ist doch nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> Setz dich ans Steuer und fahr einfach los. Die ersten Stunden sind evtl. etwas holprig, aber die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer passen schon auf.


Ich hoffe, das war Ironie...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2016)

bladerunner96 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin schon 12 jahre nicht mehr Auto gefahren und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich jetzt auf die Straße wagen kann oder sollte ich besser paar Fahrstunden nehmen?  Was meint ihr?


Geldverschwendung. Du wirst doch wohl irgend jemanden kennen der die ersten Stunden mitfährt und ein wenig aufpasst. Fahr über das Land, nach kurzer Zeit ist das alte Gefühl wieder da und gut ist. Man kann es auch überteiben mit der Sicherheit. Es ist ein guter Ansatz, Dir Entscheidung kann Dir keiner nehmen, aber bevor Du das Geld für einen Fahrlehrer ausgibst buche lieber die dreifache Zeit auf dem nächsten Verkehrsübungsplatz Deiner Wahl.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. Juni 2016)

@*interessierterUser*
Es ist nicht nur der Fahrlehrer sondern das Wissen was der Fahrlehrer hat. Ich meine klar, jeder sagt von sich aus er kann fahren aber ist es doch was anderes wenn jemand der lange nicht gefahren ist, erneut geprüft wird. Jemand dessen Aufgabe es ist, zu schauen wie andere fahren, ist anders wie ein Freund der nebendran sitzt. Zudem ist das nicht alles. Im Laufe der Zeit ändern sich Schilderbezeichnungen oder andere wichtige Dinge sind eventuell hinzugekommen. Fakt ist das man einiges verlernt und vergißt. Daher rate ich wenigstens ein paar Stunden zu nehmen. Und ein Übungsplatz ist nicht der aktive Straßenverkehr und darum geht es.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2016)

Wie Lange/wie Viel bist du denn davor gefahren?
Ist ja wie Fahrradfahren. ^^


----------



## shootme55 (21. Juni 2016)

Kommt drauf an: Bist du vorher auch gefahren, oder hast nur den Führerschein gemacht? Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man nicht fahren nur weil man einen Führerschein hat, sondern da gehört viel Praxis dazu um das gelernte zu automatisieren und nicht mehr zu verlernen. Also wenn du nach dem Führerschein ein paar Jahre gefahren bist würd ich sagen such dir einen Kumpel, fahrts auf einen Übungsplatz um das Fahrzeug und die Bedinung kennen zu lernen und nach einer Stunde vorsichtig auf die Landstraße, Autobahn und durch die Stadt und wirst sehn es läuft wieder. Wenn du gerade mal den Führerschein geschafft hast und danach nie wieder am Steuer gesessen bist würd ich dir tatsächlich auch dazu raten, dir ein paar Auffrischungsstunden in der Fahrschule zu gönnen und dich dann erst wieder dem Straßenverkehr zu widmen.  

Und kannst mir glauben, da ich so ziemlich für alles einen Führerschein hab was auf einer Straße fahren darf (außer Gefahrengut  ), und mich auch eine Zeit als Berufskraftfahrer mit LKWs, Traktoren und Sonderkraftfahrzeugen beschäftigt hab, weis ich leider ein bissl, wovon ich spreche. Ich hab zwar mit 10 Jahren auf dem Land fahren gelernt, aber als ich 4 Jahre nach der Fahrschule das erste mal auf ein LKW-Gespann aufgestiegen bin dachte ich mir auch besser wären ein paar Fahrstunden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Juni 2016)

Fahr auf einen Übungsplatz oder auf einer abgelegenen Straße auf und ab. Geld für Fahrstunden würde ich nicht ausgeben, den fahren kannst du ja, du bist nur unsicher. Und die Sicherheit kommt wieder ganz alleine, sobald du erstmal ein paar Runden gedreht hast. Der Fahrrad Vergleich war schon passend, das verlernt man ja auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2016)

Viele Fahrschulen bieten Auffrischungskurse an, so einen würde ich definitiv machen.
Ich kenne eine, die ist nur 3 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren und hat es trotzdem regelmäßig geschafft, mit dem Firmenwagen vom ihrem Boss beim Einparken sämtliche Hydranten und andere parkende Autos zu streifen, die auf ihrem Weg waren.
Als sie dann mal bei einem üblen Fahrfehler (einen, den normalerweise nur Besoffene machen) einen Totalschaden angerichtet hat, war dann auch ihr Lappen erst mal weg, da wurde sie letztendlich dazu verdonnert, Fahrstunden zu nehmen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juni 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Viele Fahrschulen bieten Auffrischungskurse an, so einen würde ich definitiv machen.
> Ich kenne eine, die ist nur 3 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren und hat es trotzdem regelmäßig geschafft, mit dem Firmenwagen vom ihrem Boss beim Einparken sämtliche Hydranten und andere parkende Autos zu streifen, die auf ihrem Weg waren.
> Als sie dann mal bei einem üblen Fahrfehler (einen, den normalerweise nur Besoffene machen) einen Totalschaden angerichtet hat, war dann auch ihr Lappen erst mal weg, da wurde sie letztendlich dazu verdonnert, Fahrstunden zu nehmen.



Ersteres nennt man auch, nicht fürs Autofahren gemacht sein. Da spielt die Zeit gar keine Rolle. 


Verkehrsübungsplatz und schauen ob man es noch drauf hat. Kostet nen 10ner pro Stunde. Dann kann man doch immer noch schauen, ob man einen Auffrischungskurs besucht. 

Grundregeln haben sich im Straßenverkehr auch nicht verändert. 95% aller Menschen fahren nur mit beschränktem theoretischem Wissen. Aber wie weit die Ladung aus einem Auto nach vorne, hinten, oben herausstrecken darf, muss auch nicht wie aus einer Pistole herausgeschossen kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2016)

Der Vorteil der Fahrschule ist und bleibt eben der " spezielle Wagen " ich glaube kaum das hier jemand Beine wie ein Kranich hat um Notfalls die Herrschaft über die Pedalerie zu erlangen. Selbst die kleinste Beule dürfte dezent 500 Taler überschreiten + Gegner da sind ein paar Piaster für die Unterstützung doch billiger ( ich will hier weder dem TE noch jemand anderen was unterstellen ). Sicherlich mag man selbst Rad fahren nicht verlernen aber es reagiert nicht jeder gleich und keiner kann sagen wie das Verhältnis zum Auto im Vorfeld war


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab meinen Auto-Führerschein 20 Jahre nach dem Motorrad-Führerschein gemacht.
Ich war echt erstaunt wie viel ich über die Zeit vergessen/verschliffen hatte, und das obwohl ich keine Pause beim Motorradfahren gemacht habe.
Lohnt sich definitiv noch mal mit einem Fahrlehrer rauszufahren, alleine um vom Fahrlehrer darüber aufgeklärt zu werden was man so alles nicht oder anders machen sollte.
Also ganz abgesehen von den motorischen Fähigkeiten.
Ich würde mich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und das zu einer Pflicht für jeden machen, wenn man die ganzen Schwachmaten auf der Straße sieht^^




koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*interessierterUser*
> Es ist nicht nur der Fahrlehrer sondern das Wissen was der Fahrlehrer hat. Ich meine klar, jeder sagt von sich aus er kann fahren aber ist es doch was anderes wenn jemand der lange nicht gefahren ist, erneut geprüft wird. Jemand dessen Aufgabe es ist, zu schauen wie andere fahren, ist anders wie ein Freund der nebendran sitzt. Zudem ist das nicht alles. Im Laufe der Zeit ändern sich Schilderbezeichnungen oder andere wichtige Dinge sind eventuell hinzugekommen. Fakt ist das man einiges verlernt und vergißt. Daher rate ich wenigstens ein paar Stunden zu nehmen.





Genau so isses.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juni 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Fahrschule ist und bleibt eben der " spezielle Wagen " ich glaube kaum das hier jemand Beine wie ein Kranich hat um Notfalls die Herrschaft über die Pedalerie zu erlangen. Selbst die kleinste Beule dürfte dezent 500 Taler überschreiten + Gegner da sind ein paar Piaster für die Unterstützung doch billiger ( ich will hier weder dem TE noch jemand anderen was unterstellen ). Sicherlich mag man selbst Rad fahren nicht verlernen aber es reagiert nicht jeder gleich und keiner kann sagen wie das Verhältnis zum Auto im Vorfeld war



Darum ja auch der Verkehrsübungsplatz. Da gibts genug Platz und je nach Stelle ist man meilenweit von Hindernissen entfernt, die dem Geldbeutel weh tun werden. 

Spricht ja keiner das man direkt 100 Sachen auf der Landstraße fahren soll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2016)

> Darum ja auch der Verkehrsübungsplatz.


Dort ist man auch nicht gerade oft alleine und für die Realität sind dort doch einige Hindernisse verbaut. Ich habe hier ja niemanden etwas unterstellt nur kennt hier kaum jemanden wirklich um sich ein genaues Urteil zu bilden und daher bleibe ich eher bei der Fahrschule da auch der Wagen passend ausgerüstet ist zumindest für die 1. Stunde


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Fahrschule ist und bleibt eben der " spezielle Wagen " ich glaube kaum das hier jemand Beine wie ein Kranich hat um Notfalls die Herrschaft über die Pedalerie zu erlangen. Selbst die kleinste Beule dürfte dezent 500 Taler überschreiten + Gegner da sind ein paar Piaster für die Unterstützung doch billiger ( ich will hier weder dem TE noch jemand anderen was unterstellen ). Sicherlich mag man selbst Rad fahren nicht verlernen aber es reagiert nicht jeder gleich und keiner kann sagen wie das Verhältnis zum Auto im Vorfeld war


Oder man sucht sich einen leeren Parkplatz, da kann dann auch wenig kaputt gefahren werden.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

bladerunner96 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin schon 12 jahre nicht mehr Auto gefahren und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich jetzt auf die Straße wagen kann oder sollte ich besser paar Fahrstunden nehmen?  Was meint ihr?



Einfach losfahren. Das verlernst du nicht.
Mache dich mit dem Auto vertraut und das geht das. Kein Problem.


----------



## Trash123 (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn du vorher, ich meine als du noch gefahren bist, eher ein unsicherer Fahrer warst, würde ich dir empfehlen das Geld für die Fahrstunden in die Hand zu nehmen. Sollte bei deinen "eigenen" ersten Fahrübungen ein Unfall passieren, könnte es vllt blöd laufen und du musst der Führerschein stelle nachweisen, dass du Auto fahren kannst. Das ist mit Unannehmlichkeiten verbunden und kostet mehr Geld als ein paar Fahrstunden.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> und du musst der Führerschein stelle nachweisen, dass du Auto fahren kannst.



Wo steht das denn?


----------



## Trash123 (21. Juni 2016)

Unfall, Polizei, Meldung an FS-Stelle wegen Kraft Fahreignung...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

gibt es da eine gesetzliche Grundlage oder kommt das von irgendwelchen Versicherungen, die sich weigern wollen zu bezahlen?
So einen Unsinn hab ich echt noch nie gehört.
Ich kenne jemanden, der praktisch nie fährt -- meine Mutter -- die fährt nur, wenn man Vater sich nicht gut fühlt oder was getrunken hat.
Das kommt alle 10 Jahre mal vor. Aber so einen Quatsch hab ich echt noch nie gehört.
Da würde ich doch glatt mal mit einem Anwalt antworten, wenn mir einer so einen Schmarrn auftischen will.


----------



## Trash123 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich sagte ja, wenn es blöd läuft kann es so passieren. Glaube mir Tresh es ist so, ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## bladerunner96 (21. Juni 2016)

Ok danke für die Tipps ich glaub ich werde wirklich paar Stunden nehmen und so derweil kann ich ja auch mit meinem Vater fahren.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2016)

Um auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu zu geben:  
Ich würde erstmal abseits des Verkehrs schauen, wie viel du noch kannst. Dafür kann man auf einen Verkehrsübungsplatz, oder wenn du auf dem Land wohnst gibts auch so meist Straßen die nicht als "Straßenverkehr" zählen ...  

Ich vermute mal, du hast trotzdem irgendwie am Verkehr teilgenommen und daher die Regeln dort noch präsent? 

Wenn ja, dann sollten ein paar Übungsstunden wohl ausreichen. 

Falls du einen Automatik-Wagen fährst, wird es wohl auch leichter als bei einem Schaltwagen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, wenn es blöd läuft kann es so passieren. Glaube mir Tresh es ist so, ich weiß wovon ich rede



Wie gesagt, solange es keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür gibt -- und ich kenne keine -- kann die Versicherung dir was vom Pferd erzählen, aber darauf einlassen würde ich mich nicht.


----------



## bladerunner96 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja es ist ein automatik wagen. Ich bin schon so gefahren mit meinem vater und alles war gut nur irgendwie hab ich halt kein gutes Gefühl dabei gehabt. Ich weiß nicht warum. Vielleicht ist es gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2016)

Nun ... ich vermute, du hast die Gelegenheit noch ein paar mal mit ihm zu fahren? 

Nimm dir die Zeit bis du dich wohl fühlst.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2016)

Automatik macht die Sache auch deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Trash123 (22. Juni 2016)

@Tresh: begründet sich aus der Verkehrssicherungspflicht der Polizei. Sind Erkenntnisse vorhanden, dass ein der Führer eines Kraftfahrzeug nicht in der Lage ist dieses zu führen, so ergeht eine Meldung an die zuständige Führerschein stelle, welche dann im weiteren die Kraftfahreignung prüft.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juni 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> @Tresh: begründet sich aus der Verkehrssicherungspflicht der Polizei. Sind Erkenntnisse vorhanden, dass ein der Führer eines Kraftfahrzeug nicht in der Lage ist dieses zu führen, so ergeht eine Meldung an die zuständige Führerschein stelle, welche dann im weiteren die Kraftfahreignung prüft.



Also die MPU? Das kann aber jedem passieren der sich daneben benimmt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juli 2016)

Falls du Nähe Karlsruhe wohnst, kann ich dir einen Gutschein geben. Damit SOLLTEST du mal mit dem Fahrlehrer fahren dürfen. (Sofern der nicht nur mit mir Funktioniert)


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Geldverschwendung. Du wirst doch wohl irgend jemanden kennen der die ersten Stunden mitfährt und ein wenig aufpasst. Fahr über das Land, nach kurzer Zeit ist das alte Gefühl wieder da und gut ist. Man kann es auch überteiben mit der Sicherheit. Es ist ein guter Ansatz, Dir Entscheidung kann Dir keiner nehmen, aber bevor Du das Geld für einen Fahrlehrer ausgibst buche lieber die dreifache Zeit auf dem nächsten Verkehrsübungsplatz Deiner Wahl.



Aha und bei einem schwerwiegenden Fehler greift dann wer ein? Die Airbags?

Nach 12 Jahren würde ich zu 1-2 Stunden raten bzw. einem Auffrischungskurs.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Juli 2016)

Mit dem Autofahren ist es wie beim Radfahren das verlernt man nicht.

Einfach ewtas auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz oder auf einer wenig befahrenen Straße üben und dann hat man es gleich wieder drinnen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2016)

Oh man, also ich bin über 10 Jahre kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren und hab wieder angefangen.
Klar weiss ich wie das geht, aber sicher ist was anderes.


----------

